
MongoDB 4.4 seems to be a lot slower in data load and queries - PeterZaitsev
https://www.percona.com/blog/2020/06/24/evaluating-mongodb-under-python-tpcc-1000w-workload/
======
PeterZaitsev
There is also bunch of other interesting data - MongoDB 4.2 seems to have
quite a regression going from single node to Replicaset while 4.0 does not.

------
gonzalog412
Very interesting article.

------
avivallssa
Interesting

~~~
jd_mongodb
4.4 is still a release candidate not a production release.

~~~
PeterZaitsev
Yep it is. The article mentions that. Note though there is quite a regression
between MongoDB 4.0 and MongoDB 4.2 too.

